# Clover type



## mjl328 (Jun 9, 2012)

Do anybody know if bees will work this type of clover


----------



## Knisely (Oct 26, 2013)

It looks like 'red clover', and if it is, it's not felt to be the best nectar source for domesticated honeybees--the nectar is too deep in the flower for the bees' tongues.


----------



## Scott Gough (Dec 10, 2015)

I agree with Knisely that it looks like red clover. Here is a discussion about the different types of clover and their benefits...

http://www.beesource.com/forums/showthread.php?315185-Honey-bees-and-red-clover


----------



## Sharpbees (Jun 26, 2012)

That's red clover, bees will work it but prefer white dutch clover or sweet clover.


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

Usually honey bees can't reach the nectar in red clover. I've occasionally seen conditions where the red clover had enough or some insect maybe opened a hole or something that the honey bees were working it. But hardly ever.


----------

